# Room 104



## Cli-Fi (Jul 31, 2017)

Anybody watching this on HBO? Kinda like twilight zone

Room 104, HBO’s exciting new anthology, crams The Twilight Zone into a single hotel room


----------



## Rodders (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks interesting.

I watched Mark Duplass in Safety Not Guarenteed and found it very enjoyable, so i'll look out for this.


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 2, 2017)

I just hope they sort out the rat infestation down the corridor.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 4, 2017)

Watched the first episode. Meh. They need to lift their game if I'm going to stick with this.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Aug 6, 2017)

If it helps anybody, this show is listed as a comedy. It's comedy with a twist, maybe even a sci-fi twist. So if you were expecting something serious I don't think this show is for you. Now that I know it's a comedy, it's a completely different show!!!!! Second episode was funny.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 12, 2017)

The second episode was better. We'll see.


----------



## Frost Giant (Aug 23, 2017)

I've watched the first three. So far they can't even touch the weakest Twilight Zone episode. It's about as lame as that old series Tales of the Unexpected. HBO should have stuck with Carnivale, there was a good supernatural show with potential.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 29, 2022)

I've been watching this series. No, it's no Twilight Zone, and it's mostly hit or miss, but there are a few I really enjoyed.

"Mr. Mulvahill" works on different levels; whether it's psychological or fantastical isn't revealed.
"Ralphie," the first episode, questions the nature of reality more than it informs.
"Crossroads" is a deal-with-the-devil story that's quite original, funny and dark.
"Hungry" tells the true story of two men who consented to the other's eating off of themselves.
"Itchy" is a thrilling sci-fi horror story. What's happening to the MC's skin?
"The Internet" is a successful combination of dark comedy and drama between a budding writer and his computer-illiterate mother.

It's important to note that many episodes are non-speculative dramas, thrillers and comedies, but I prefer the spooky stuff.
Also, some episode endings are ambiguous rather than twisty.
Link below








						Watch Room 104 2017 Free - SFlix
					

Watch Room 104 Season 1 Episode 1: Ralphie in full HD online, free Room 104 Season 1 Episode 1: Ralphie streaming with English subtitle




					sflix.se


----------

